# 10IU of HGH a day M-F?



## 0612Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

I just started my 6 week of HGH this week.  I started the first two at 4IU a day, then 6IU a day weeks 3&4.  These last two weeks at 8IUs.  Been thinking of doing 10IU a day next week so a vial a day. Anyone every tried these.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 7, 2011)

did you mean you started your 6th week of hgh, or you just started a 6 week cycle of hgh?


----------



## 0612Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

Im on my 6th week.  I plan on running for 5-6 months


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 7, 2011)

god damn that's alot of hgh..


----------



## 0612Legend (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah just a little


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 7, 2011)

no thats a lot lol. are you taking gh with aas?


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 7, 2011)

it often takes high doses like this of generics to yeild results
your pockets must b deep


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 7, 2011)

you can get blue tops for really really cheap. and its good shit too


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Sep 7, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> you can get blue tops for really really cheap. and its good shit too


 

Yep, I got 400 iu's to get me started and then will pick up another 600 or so once I get a few more paychecks in the bank.


----------



## DGettin (Sep 7, 2011)

0612Legend said:


> I just started my 6 week of HGH this week.  I started the first two at 4IU a day, then 6IU a day weeks 3&4.  These last two weeks at 8IUs.  Been thinking of doing 10IU a day next week so a vial a day. Anyone every tried these.




I've tried 10IU every other day before, but not every day.  Did you feel the effects from 4/6/8 pretty good and are you planning on stopping it at 10?  Just curious.  Also I plan to hop on said blue top train here in the near future.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 7, 2011)

Unless you lift Mon-Fri maybe it would be better to do it on every workout day?


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 8, 2011)

what is the normal HGH dose. I see people running it all different doses and lengths. and does anyone get any noticable gains? seems awefully expensive?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 8, 2011)

Dose varies widely, you can get some of the benefits with just a few iu's a day, but from what I hear it's not great for mass until you hit 8-10+ 

length can be as long as you can afford, and it takes a while to really reap the beneits


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 8, 2011)

Is hgh good for injuries, I think I recall hearing it regenerates cartlidge?


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 8, 2011)

I just started my HGH today....im starting at 4iu a day for now. I am only really looking for the fat loss benefits for now. I have heard that gh can help promote faster healing of injuries too which i am really looking forward too.


----------



## 0612Legend (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah i thought working may way up would be best since this is my first time.  Some where down the line i may throw test in.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 8, 2011)

I would most definitely run a cycle if you're using GH. AAS and GH work synergistically so using both together will give you alot more than either separately


----------



## 0612Legend (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds good


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 8, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> I just started my HGH today....im starting at 4iu a day for now. I am only really looking for the fat loss benefits for now. I have heard that gh can help promote faster healing of injuries too which i am really looking forward too.


i tore my bicep last sunday so im hoping that the gh helps me with that.


----------



## 0612Legend (Sep 8, 2011)

Two of my buddies ran HGH ans SUS together and got retarded big.


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 8, 2011)

I think i will run it mon-fri on next cycle or eod. 5-10 iu depending on funds


----------



## Spartacus79 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm a complete noob; this is my very first post. I'm sorry if it's bad edicate to post a question on your thread, but I can't figure out how to start a new thread with my question. Any help/feed back on how to post or to my question below would be great. 
 I just ordered some blue tops, first time to ever try anything of the sort. I was planning on doing 4iu's a day, two in the morning and two at night, 5 on 2 off. I'm hoping to put on a few pounds of muscle while staying cut; is that realistic? I'm 31, 6'0, 185. I workout 5 days a week. I'm planning on just using HGH along with my normal sups: creatine, cellucor P6, N.O., invincible, afterglow, protein. 
Ideally, I would like to get to 195-200 pounds. My diet is super disciplined, lots of protein etc.
Again, any help would be awesome.
Thanks


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Sep 15, 2011)

Much more cost effective ways to gain 10lbs Spartacus but surely that's an obtainable goal.  You've got some mighty expensive supps in there too.  Hhhhhhave you met my friend test.  That was in said Barney stinson voice btw


----------



## FUZO (Sep 16, 2011)

0612Legend said:


> Im on my 6th week. I plan on running for 5-6 months


 

Not long enought to run GH. GH should be run a minimum of a year Imo and why 10ius do you bodybuild as a professional or amature because no need to take 10ius if your a regular joe using gear and trying to get big


----------



## FUZO (Sep 16, 2011)

For Spartacus79 dude stay away from the GH dude if you are a complete newbie dont use gh. Do a few cycles under your belt first before you jump into GH gain 20lbs first. And using it alone isnt a good idea either dude.


----------

